# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  V8 Juice

## Secret Neo

I&#39;ve noticed just now that since I&#39;ve been drinking V8 juice for the past week or so I&#39;ve been getting millions of vivid dreams, including 1 lucid dream last nite. Don&#39;t know the reason exactly, possibly just a subconciuos placebo but i think its works for me.

----------


## kr3wskater

Maybe its something in all those vegetable and nutrients and whatnot,like high levels of B6 (?) or maybe some mineral that enhance dreams...all i can say is keep on chuggin&#33;

----------


## Vex Kitten

I drink v8 alot. Maybe that&#39;s a major contributing factor to me recalling as many dreams as I do a night?

Or not.

----------


## SKA

Never heard of V8. Seems like a drink rich in nutricians.
Are there any other name under which this drink is sold?

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Hey SKA, it&#39;s pretty much just a vegetable milkshake *shudder* I can&#39;t even stand the smell of the stuff. If you want to try it out just put a whole bunch of horrible vegetables in a blender and whiz til it&#39;s smooth, then don&#39;t strain it & drink it. _If_ you can keep it down it&#39;s pretty nutritious stuff. I work with a guy who can&#39;t (won&#39;t) eat any vegetables, so every day for lunch he plugs his nose & downs a can of V8. Gotta hand it to the guy, at least he&#39;s doing what he needs to, instead of what he wants to. I almost puke just watching him chug that shit. Blech.. Also, Mott&#39;s Clamato is similar (stuff they make Caesers outta) so if you can&#39;t find V8 then try Mott&#39;s.





Well.. we had a few cans in the fridge so I&#39;ve decided that I&#39;m going to drink a can a day also... damn&#33; The stuff I&#39;ll do for my dreaming... sheesh&#33;

----------


## eppy

V8 is good, ill have to buy some and see what happens

----------


## Secret Neo

Ya, I usually drink it in the evening and I&#39;ve read its very high in B6 and other nutrients. For people that dont really like it that much try some salt and pepper to make it taste better if you want. its very good for people who can DILD easily.

----------


## Lordalmar

i have had v8, its not to bad. not sure if it would effect dreams in any way though.

----------


## Fale55

I&#39;ll have to try it Spicy hot in that one picture sounds good  ::teeth::

----------


## LucidAlex

> Hey SKA, it&#39;s pretty much just a vegetable milkshake *shudder* I can&#39;t even stand the smell of the stuff. If you want to try it out just put a whole bunch of horrible vegetables in a blender and whiz til it&#39;s smooth, then don&#39;t strain it & drink it. _If_ you can keep it down it&#39;s pretty nutritious stuff. I work with a guy who can&#39;t (won&#39;t) eat any vegetables, so every day for lunch he plugs his nose & downs a can of V8. Gotta hand it to the guy, at least he&#39;s doing what he needs to, instead of what he wants to. I almost puke just watching him chug that shit. Blech.. Also, Mott&#39;s Clamato is similar (stuff they make Caesers outta) so if you can&#39;t find V8 then try Mott&#39;s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. we had a few cans in the fridge so I&#39;ve decided that I&#39;m going to drink a can a day also... damn&#33; The stuff I&#39;ll do for my dreaming... sheesh&#33;
> 
> [/b]



They have a type that tastes like fruit, but has the same nutrition, maybe even better. Its like V8 Fusion or something. Tastes like regular juice.

----------


## Secret Neo

Just a fast update: I found out V8 Juice contains *both* B6 and melatonin which are big factors in dreaming. So this is the "dream" drink (no pun intended) for all us lucid dreamers believing in physical sources.

----------


## Moonbeam

> I drink v8 alot. Maybe that&#39;s a major contributing factor to me recalling as many dreams as I do a night?
> 
> Or not.[/b]



Aha&#33;  So that&#39;s the secret&#33;  I knew there must be one&#33;

(Wouldn&#39;t it be weird and totally cool if it really turned out to be....)

----------


## Caradon

I love v8 juice&#33;

----------


## Gwendolyn

I love the spicy V8, though I like all of them. I love hot things, and I really love the taste of v8. Anyway, I think it may have an affect, if you drank it at night.

----------


## EagleEye

This something I have to try, along with my sharp cheddar cheese before bedtime lol

V8 also comes in a lower sodium version if the regular&#39;s too salty for you.

----------


## thedogsmeow

LOL, the things we&#39;ll do just for a good dream. I actually LOVE V8 juice... you&#39;re making me thirsty&#33;

----------


## Infraredkelp

POWERade baby&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## tyrantt23

Hmm... interesting...

Now I&#39;ll have to go to Costco tomorrow, buy me some bulk V8, and do a little experiment.  :smiley:

----------


## ~Erin~

heh. I have V8 now and again.  I could be crazy burt I  find it to be a little stong. I&#39;ve never noticed it changing the vivds of my dreams. though, I can only handle V8 in small amounts  then it starts to taste bad.

----------


## tyrantt23

Ok, I went to Costco today and bought me 48 x 5.5oz cans of V8. I&#39;ll probably drink a couple before bedtime for a couple of weeks and see how it fares.

Let the experiment begin&#33;  :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## 2Fruits

Haha, we have one of those huge glass bottles of V8 juice in the fridge. I don&#39;t drink it out of choice but if it helps recall I&#39;ll happily gulp down a few. Shall try starting from tomorrow&#33;

Anyway, at least if it doesn&#39;t work we know its doing us good&#33;


ETA: My 75th post&#33;  :tongue2:

----------


## tyrantt23

Experiment update:

Day 1.
Sipped on 11oz  of V8 through the one hour before I went to bed.
Took 1.59g of Valerian Root capsule form (I won&#39;t take them in the following days so that this is a controlled experiment)

Result:
Was able to remember 2 dreams quickly, both times I woke up. The second dream, I remembered it clearly at first, but forgot it after hearing a big noise before I could write it down on my journal. This is far better than the average 1 dream per night I had been remembering and which would take me a few minutes to a few hours to remember the dream.
Both dreams were extremely vivid.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

V8 really does sound great for dreaming, I&#39;ll see if I can either run to the store and get it or have someone else get it for me, it&#39;d be really great just to see how much V8 can help you in your dream life

----------


## bodhisattva

> Just a fast update: I found out V8 Juice contains *both* B6 and melatonin which are big factors in dreaming. So this is the "dream" drink (no pun intended) for all us lucid dreamers believing in physical sources.[/b]



Where is it that you found this information? I was trying to find it myself but am having some difficulty.

----------


## 2Fruits

I had two glasses before going to bed last night but also had 50mg of B6 vit tablets. Not sure if the V8 juice helped or if it was solely the B6 but I had 5 pretty vivid dreams last night after a lack of dreams for a week and a bit&#33;

Shall try again tonight but this time with no B6 vit tab.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I screwed up.... I got so excted yesterday that I finally had V8 in my house that I drank a glass right then and there [it was only 6:45] and when I was half-way done with the glass I&#39;m thinking, "If I drink more later on tonight... my parents won&#39;t buy me anymore... but I can&#39;t let this juice in my cup go bad... darn it&#33; My dreams&#33;" So yeah, I&#39;m trying again tonight [FYI, I couldn&#39;t remember a _single_ dream last night though I know I had two]

----------


## TeaSea

Um... is there one in the UK that I might be able to find in maybe tesco with the same nutritional values? Because I can&#39;t vind V8 anywhere. and it looks disgusting : it has LETTUCE pieces in the ingredients&#33;

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Well.. I&#39;ve been drinking a glass or two a day since this thread started, astonishingly I don&#39;t hate the stuff anymore. I spice it up with plenty of tobasco and worchestire and a healthy dash of fresh ground pepper and it&#39;s more like a virgin caeser than vegetable juice. I&#39;m dreaming each and every night, without exception, but then I&#39;m also taking _ALL_ my vitamins too. For those of you who can&#39;t buy it locally here&#39;s a recipe that you can make yourself:

*Ingredients:*
15 pounds Fully ripe tomatoes;chopped
2 cups Celery;chopped
3 large Onions; chopped
3 cloves garlic; minced/mashed
1/4 cup Sugar; or to taste
Salt
3/4 teaspoon Pepper
2 teaspoons Prepared horseradish
1/3 cup Lemon juice
Worcestershire to taste

*Directions:*
Over medium high heat bring the vegetables to a boil and boil gently for about 20 minutes. In a covered blender (food processor) and a portion at a time process until smooth. Strain and discard pulp. Add seasonings and bring to just under boiling if canning, or chill.

You&#39;ll have to add beets, carrots, spinach, lettuce and watercress for it to be _real_ V8. You can pretty much put in whatever veggies tickle your fancy, the more the merrier.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> Well.. I&#39;ve been drinking a glass or two a day since this thread started, astonishingly I don&#39;t hate the stuff anymore. I spice it up with plenty of tobasco and worchestire and a healthy dash of fresh ground pepper and it&#39;s more like a virgin caeser than vegetable juice. I&#39;m dreaming each and every night, without exception, but then I&#39;m also taking _ALL_ my vitamins too.[/b]



Congrants on getting over V8&#39;s yucky taste [I have to agree, at first it&#39;s taste is gross]. About how many hours or minutes before bed did you drink it? I just wanna be sure tha tI don&#39;t chug down my V8 too early like I did yesterday [which is why it&#39;s not good to act on whim]

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I would have to say that it really doesn&#39;t matter too, too much, I mean it&#39;s not like your body just uses up the nutrients instantly, more likely that they are stored... and it probably takes at least a little while for your body to absorb them too. I have a can for lunch and then maybe another when I get home from work. Honestly I don&#39;t think there&#39;s a "wrong" way to get it into you.

----------


## tyrantt23

*Day 2:*
I drank 2 x 5.5oz cans during the day and 2 x 5.5oz cans through the one hour before going to sleep.

*Result:* 
I remembered 2 dreams, they were both pretty vivid.

*Disclaimer:*
1. I&#39;ve been drinking a total of 4 to 5 x 5.5oz cans each day, two of which are through the one hour before I go to bed. I am still taking my regular vitamins (including some that help concentration and short term memory), but I&#39;ve been taking those for a little while now. 
2. The multi-vitamin I take does have a small amount of B-6 in it, but as previously said, I&#39;ve been taking it for a while now. 
3. What I&#39;m refraining from doing is taking extra B-6, Melatonin, or Valerian Root capsules before I go to bed, for obvious reasons.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I had some about an hour and a half before bed last night. Results, two very odd, but very vivid dreams [compared to the rest of this week&#39;s dream]. I&#39;m going to try it again tonight, and maybe do a WBTB.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I had a glass for breakfast this morning and did a WBTB (had the day offa work, woot&#33 :wink2:  and had two good dreams. I can&#39;t deny the fact that since I&#39;ve been drinking a glass or two a day my recall has gone through the roof. Of course I am keeping up my journal AND taking all my vitamins too, so it could be a combination of everything that&#39;s working. Either way I&#39;m going to keep it up. I have FOUR (count &#39;em 4&#33 :wink2:  entries for my journal today and that for me is just amazing.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> I had a glass for breakfast this morning and did a WBTB (had the day offa work, woot&#33 and had two good dreams. I can&#39;t deny the fact that since I&#39;ve been drinking a glass or two a day my recall has gone through the roof. Of course I am keeping up my journal AND taking all my vitamins too, so it could be a combination of everything that&#39;s working. Either way I&#39;m going to keep it up. I have FOUR (count &#39;em 4&#33 entries for my journal today and that for me is just amazing.[/b]



Wow, four&#39;s pretty good, I miss those days when those were my normal dream recall numbers...But no one can deny it, 4 dreams in a row can be so mind blowing, congrants&#33; I&#39;m going to try to keep drinknig V8 at night [until it runs out] and see how much of a change my dream recall goes through. Since the past few nights before the V8 I was sick and exhuasted, my dreams were just one fastly fading fragmented pile of... junk. I love your dream journal, it&#39;s really cool and... cool [for a lack of better words], do you type it and print it out?

----------


## Phydeaux_3

If you meant that pic (above) for my journal that&#39;s not it, just a pic I google&#39;d up, my journal is this one:



If that&#39;s the one you meant well then.. cool... and no, I don&#39;t type it out, I scribble it in rough in the morning on a scrap pad, then sometime in the evening usually I transfer them into my digital journal, here, then the last thing I do before I go to bed is copy them over one last time in good copy to my permanent journal (above).

----------


## Swikity

> Hey SKA, it&#39;s pretty much just a vegetable milkshake *shudder* I can&#39;t even stand the smell of the stuff. If you want to try it out just put a whole bunch of horrible vegetables in a blender and whiz til it&#39;s smooth, then don&#39;t strain it & drink it. _If_ you can keep it down it&#39;s pretty nutritious stuff. I work with a guy who can&#39;t (won&#39;t) eat any vegetables, so every day for lunch he plugs his nose & downs a can of V8. Gotta hand it to the guy, at least he&#39;s doing what he needs to, instead of what he wants to. I almost puke just watching him chug that shit. Blech.. Also, Mott&#39;s Clamato is similar (stuff they make Caesers outta) so if you can&#39;t find V8 then try Mott&#39;s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well.. we had a few cans in the fridge so I&#39;ve decided that I&#39;m going to drink a can a day also... damn&#33; The stuff I&#39;ll do for my dreaming... sheesh&#33;
> 
> [/b]



I drink V8 all the time and quite frankly, I don&#39;t think its bad at all.
Actually, I think its quite tasty.

It tastes like tomato juice, but much more flavourful. Tastes salty too  ::D: 
And what you said about it not being strained, it is thin enough for me to drink it.
Believe me, if there were big chunks of shit in it, I wouldn&#39;t go near it.

----------


## tyrantt23

*Day 3:*
I drank 3 x 5.5oz cans during the day and 2 x 5.5oz cans through the one hour before going to sleep.

*Result:* 
I woke up in the morning and didn&#39;t remember any dreams. Then went back to sleep for another hour.
Woke up again, and remembered the dream I had just had, in which I became lucid halfway through the dream. About 30 minutes later I also remembered the dream I had earlier, before I went back to sleep. Both dreams were extremely vivid.

During my lucid I was able to conjure up some nice rims on a pickup truck, then turn the pickup truck into a bigger pickup truck, and then into an even bigger pickup truck. Then a DC asked if I was able to put some jet turbines on the truck and I conjured it up on the place of the exhaust. The DC then got in the truck, and the truck flew through the wall, went flying, turned around, and crashed on the ground. He got out and said "remind me to never do that again." lol. Then I tried to explain to him it was a lucid dream, and whatever he did would have no consequence in real life. Apparently I had forgotten that he wasn&#39;t a real person, but simply a guy of my mind, so I went on to explain him about lucid dreaming, and telling him that he was asleep.   ::roll::  I showed him how to fly, and then I tried to walk through a wall for the first time in a dream, but my vision kinda got stuck to the inside of the wall... hehe.

*Disclaimer:*
1. I&#39;ve been drinking a total of 4 to 5 x 5.5oz cans each day, two of which are through the one hour before I go to bed. I am still taking my regular vitamins (including some that help concentration and short term memory), but I&#39;ve been taking those for a little while now. 
2. The multi-vitamin I take does have a small amount of B-6 in it, but as previously said, I&#39;ve been taking it for a while now. 
3. What I&#39;m refraining from doing is taking extra B-6, Melatonin, or Valerian Root capsules before I go to bed, for obvious reasons.

----------


## Lucidbulbs

> If that&#39;s the one you meant well then.. cool... and no, I don&#39;t type it out, I scribble it in rough in the morning on a scrap pad, then sometime in the evening usually I transfer them into my digital journal, here, then the last thing I do before I go to bed is copy them over one last time in good copy to my permanent journal (above).[/b]



Oh, sexy  ::content::  . Much more artist [cover wise, kind of can&#39;t see the inside]. That sounds like a good idea, on weekdays I just scribble it down on Post-It notes and try to remember it, but lately my dream recall&#39;s been low... hence why I&#39;m trying out the V8

I had V8 all this weekend [expired V8 on Sat. night, didn&#39;t notice &#39;til it was empty... explained the funny taste...] and I&#39;ve remembered two dreams on Friday, I&#39;ve virtually lost my two dreams from last night, the volume of my alarm scare dme to death this morning. Still not used to Rock songs waking me up instead of the alarm that pisse sme off...

----------


## tyrantt23

*Day 4:*
Remembered one dream as soon as I woke up, pretty long and vivid. 

*Day 5:*
Remembered a total of 3 dreams. 
First: I only remember a couple of scenes from the dream, but it was really vivid.
Second: The dream was fairly long, intricate, vivid, and full of details.
Third: The dream was fairly long as well, also intricate, weird, and very vivid.

*Day 6:*
Woke up this morning remembering one lucid dream. Went back to sleep, and slipped back into another lucid dream.
First: I remember it was vivid, but I forgot the dream after I woke up the second time.
Second: Extremely vivid and intricate. The dream seemed to last for a very long time&#33; Whenever I started losing focus, I would start rubbing my hands, spinning, or focus on a specific thing. I was able to extend the dream on at least 3 different occasions.


*Disclaimer:*
1. I&#39;ve been drinking a total of 4 to 5 x 5.5oz cans each day, two of which are through the one hour before I go to bed. I am still taking my regular vitamins (including some that help concentration and short term memory), but I&#39;ve been taking those for a little while now. 
2. The multi-vitamin I take does have a small amount of B-6 in it, but as previously said, I&#39;ve been taking it for a while now. 
3. What I&#39;m refraining from doing is taking extra B-6, Melatonin, or Valerian Root capsules before I go to bed, for obvious reasons.

----------


## eppy

I drank a big glass of this before i went to bed and i rembered a couple dreams but i have a very vivid picture in my head from the dream. maybe it helps if you drink it routinely.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

Dang... since I started drinking a can a day of V8 I've been having really good recall. Of course I've been taking all my vitamins (1-a-day multi + B6 + Omega 3-6-9) _AND_ that Remember FX stuff too, so I guess it's all having an effect, and that's all good. I've been recalling 2-3 dreams each and every night for almost 2 weeks, way better than before. So we were at Costco today and bought a 24 of V8 (whatsat workout to.. like 192 vegetables? LOL!) money well spent IMHO

----------


## Secret Neo

> I drank a big glass of this before i went to bed and i rembered a couple dreams but i have a very vivid picture in my head from the dream. maybe it helps if you drink it routinely.



well, i found out that you dont need it every night. like last night, i forgot to have sum and got one very vivid dream, possibly another one and one lucid one (which wasnt much of anything tho).

----------


## iadr

> I drink V8 all the time and quite frankly, I don't think its bad at all. Actually, I think its quite tasty.
> 
> It tastes like tomato juice, but much more flavourful. Tastes salty too 
> And what you said about it not being strained, it is thin enough for me to drink it.
> Believe me, if there were big chunks of shit in it, I wouldn't go near it.



I have to agree that V8 juice is definitely salty. I used to drink V8 juice all the time years ago and really liked it.  But then I bought a juicerator and started making my own fresh juice with carrots, tomatoes, parsely, collard greens, celery, and an apple, hot peppers, garlic, etc.  

Now that I've been drinking fresh juice for the past 35 years I can no longer stand the taste of V8 because of all of the salt.  I guess they have to put the salt in it to keep it from spoiling.  

Since anything that is juiced loses 70 percent of its nutritional value after the first hour it is juiced, I doubt that V8 has very much nutritional value in it after it has sat on a shelf for a couple of weeks or longer.  In fact, the gross amount of salt that is put in it probably outweighs any nutritional value it has, except perhaps for the B6 and other vitamins they add to it.  

If you are drinking V8 for the taste, have at it.  But if you are drinking it thinking you are getting some kind of nutritional value from it, you may as well just drink a glass of water as it would probably be healthier for you, although it may not provide the same effect as the V8 does with the dreams.  Here's an interesting article I just found that talks about getting melatonin naturally.  It also shows which foods are the highest in melatonin. Oats have 3 times more melatonin than tomatoes do.  Something I did not realize was that melatonin pills may not be as harmless as I thought they were as the sale of melatonin in health stores has been banned in both England and Canada.

http://www.nutritionadvocate.com/story/melatonin.html

If you want to do something healthy for yourself, buy a juicerator and start making your own fresh juice each day, or else make your own V8 juice from the recipe provided earlier in this post, and consume it before it gets too old.

The biggest downside to making your own fresh juice is the time it takes, as it can easily take 10 to 15 minutes to clean the vegetables, juice them, and then clean the juicerator.

But considering the health benefits from just fresh carrots juice alone, such as improved eyesight, cancer prevention, etc, it is probably worth the time it takes.  At least for me it is.

----------


## Spamtek

> It also shows which foods are the highest in melatonin







> Foods High in Melatonin
> (picograms/gram)
> 
> Oats 1,796
> 
> Sweet corn 1,366
> 
> Rice 1,006
> 
> ...



WTF!  1,796 *picograms* per gram of oats?

1,796 picograms / g oats.
1.796 nanograms / g oats.
179.6 nanograms / 100 g oats (uncooked)
.18 micrograms / 100g oats.

Eating a big sloppy bowl of oats will net you melatonin in the range of fractions of a microgram?  My melatonin pills come standardized at 3 milligrams each, which is roughly... 10,000 times what you'll get from a serving of oats.  I am not under the impression that human beings depend on diet as a source for straight melatonin in the first place, but if you're going to go that direction, I don't think a feast of brown rice is going to be your most efficient ticket.

----------


## iadr

> Eating a big sloppy bowl of oats will net you melatonin in the range of fractions of a microgram? My melatonin pills come standardized at 3 milligrams each, which is roughly... 10,000 times what you'll get from a serving of oats. I am not under the impression that human beings depend on diet as a source for straight melatonin in the first place, but if you're going to go that direction, I don't think a feast of brown rice is going to be your most efficient ticket.



Wow, I didn't realize how much melatonin I was getting from those tiny little 3 milligram melatonin pills. 

They seemed small enough and harmless enough, so I recently up'd my dosage to 2 pills a night. And now that I've done a little more searching on the internet I am finding that it might not be that dangerous after all. In fact, high doses of melatonin have been used to treat cancer patients.

http://www.sleepydust.net/melatonin-too-much.html

The one thing that taking a couple of 3 milligram melatonin pills does not do though is fill my stomach up like a big bowl of oatmeal does. I actually just mixed up a cup of uncooked oats in a protein drink that I have before going to bed last night and it seemed to work a lot better at putting me to sleep than taking the 2 melatonin pills have been as I could feel a heaviness take over my whole body and put me to sleep.

What might cause the V8 juice to work so well for some people in helping them to dream lucidly or more vividly is that there may be just the right balance of seratonin vs melatonin levels in this drink that helps to trigger the lucidity.

----------


## Ænema

I got the spicy V8 the other night, I couldnt bring myself to down it; it tasted like cold vegetable soup.  So then I bought V8 Fusion (The one with Fruit and Vegetables), I had very good results with it, I can remember almost every dream I have and they are extremely vivid.

----------


## Phydeaux_3

I'm on to V8 Splash! now... mostly carrot juice (+ a shitload of sugar).
Anything that can get me drinking carrot juice has got to be a good thing.



Picked up a tupac at Costco, real good stuff.
(still drinking a can a day of regular V8 too).

----------


## iadr

I tried making some fresh V8 juice last night with my juicerator, and it was so delicious I ended up making a couple more batches to drink during the night.  

I just used 6 to 8 carrots, 4 roma tomatoes, an apple, a leaf of collard greens, a bunch of parsely, a stalk of celery, a slice of onion, and a small clove of garlic, and a little sea salt.

If you've never made your own fresh vegetable juice you would be surprised at how much better it tastes than something that has been sitting on a shelf for 2 to 3 weeks, in addition to still having all of the vitamins in it.

It did help with my dreams also, as I had really vivid dreams all night. :smiley:

----------


## blahaha

Damn I'm gonna go buy some v8! Usually the only dreams I remember are the mid-day wilds.

----------


## Rainman

I HATE regular V8 but I'll drink V8 splash. Does anyone know if that works for you too?

----------


## Ænema

> I HATE regular V8 but I'll drink V8 splash. Does anyone know if that works for you too?



I dont know about V8 splash, but as I previously stated, V8 Fusion gives you crazy vivid dreams.  The only V8 Fusion I've had success out of though is the kind with B vitamins so keep a look out for that one.

----------


## blahaha

I don't even remember one tiny detail from any dream last night.  :Sad:  I don't even remember turning my alarm off. Whoa... now that I think about it I don't even remember going to sleep =/ 
V8 is definitely on my top 5 list of nastiest things I have ever tasted in my life. It was like cold vegetable soup mixed with gross stuff.

----------


## Kal8

http://www.v8juice.com/nutrition.aspx

There is no B6 in V8. So there must be something else in there that aids your dreams, or maybe it is just a coincidence.

However, V8 _splash_ does have B6.

----------


## VenusBlue

:p I might have some in the fridge, if not Ill just have to start taking 5 or 6 a meal at the chow hall :p

----------


## luv2dream

ew i hate the vegetable V8s, but the fruit smoothie ones are good. do you think that would work too?

----------


## Vex Kitten

I used to drink a V8 for breakfast every morning, sometimes at night if I got hungry. I haven't done that in a couple of weeks and my dream recall has gotten pretty patchy. I'll remember either no dreams or a couple of fragments then a whole pile of dreams all the sudden. 

I'm going to start back to the regular routine and see if my recall and lucidity smooths out again. 

((i hope it does))
 :Sad:

----------


## iadr

> I don't even remember one tiny detail from any dream last night.  I don't even remember turning my alarm off. Whoa... now that I think about it I don't even remember going to sleep =/



You make me laugh blahaha.  ::D:  I'm not laughing at you though. I'm laughing because you have such a great sense of humor.

----------


## EVIL JOE

This thread convinced me to start drinking V8 again. I had three glasses last night and I took 200mg of B6 before I went to bed and could remember five dreams, and a few were pretty vivid.

----------


## Asymptote

Whatever you do, don't buy the spicy kind. Unless you have a really high tolerance for spiciness, it'll burn so much that you can't finish a glass (well, if you're anything like me).

----------


## damnpamn

I had a V-8 juice the other night before going to bed.  I had a lucid dream.  I knew nothing about this post at the time.  Guess I'll have another V-8!

----------


## StephenT

Awwww it's so nasty.  :tongue2:   I might try some fusion though.  I think I might have some in the fridge.

----------


## vinn

i love V8! just another reason to drink it!

----------


## tommo

Fusion sounds good.  I absolutely love Viten and stuff like that which is heaps of fruits mixed together so when I found V8 in the fridge I was like woah this is gonna taste so good!  *gulp gulp gulp gulp*  :drool:  (just pretend that's constant spew and it's still coming out now.

EDIT: Just found a big bottle in the fridge!  I took it as an omen and am now drinking a glass.  Kinda bad but this low salt one is 100&#37; better than the normal type.  I'll have this glass plus another before I sleep.  An hour before is working well for most people yes?

----------


## tommo

Oh hell yeah!  I drank a whole big bottle yesterday and remembered 5 dreams whereas lately only 1 or 2 at most.  so I beat my recent average by at least 3.  Oh yeah and about V8 containing no vitamin B it probably does, but the ingredients just don't list it because the ingredients are things they have added.  Like they have artificially added vitamin A and C.  I got one with A,C & E I dunno if any of those help.  But if it doesn't have vitamin B then what causes the vivid dreams?

----------


## Asymptote

I had a small (8 oz.) glass of V8 before bed last night, as well as 25 mg. of B6 (I tried 50, but it started to make me clumsy and foggy), and I had some remarkably detailed dreams, which were kind of ruined by bad recall, but still... ::D:

----------


## tommo

I had a full bottle of the biggest one u can get and I remember nothing of my dreams.

----------


## Vex Kitten

I'm picking up another case of v8 tonight and going to start drinking a can before bed again to see if it pumps up my recall. 

I quit drinking it regularly a while back and my dream recall went from about 5-8 dreams a night to 1-4 dreams a night.

----------

